# Wobbly Puppy



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Could it be he is overly tired? Liza gets wobbly legs when she has done a lot of running, her knees always start shaking.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He's sleeping now. His whole body was wobbly. He's 16 weeks old and didn't really nap today like he usually does but I dunno.... 

I don't think he got into anything he shouldn't have. 

I'm hoping it's nothing serious, but I've never seen a dog wobble like that before. Like he was laying down and tried to lift his head but couldn't.

His gums are fine, temp is fine.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Hope you get some feeback from some of the experts. Never heard of this before but when I've been concerned and it's getting on into the evening I've called the Emergency Vet and described the symptoms. Any chance he's eaten mushrooms or anything like that? How are his eyes and gums?


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

I was also wondering about mushrooms. Although, I would think he'd be vomiting or something wouldn't he?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I've never seen a mushroom on our property but I guess its possible.

He puked last night, looked like it was all his dinner.

Now he's just curled up in a ball wobbling in his crate. When the other two dogs walk by he growls at them.

Something's not right. Vet opens at 8... this is gonna be the longest wait of my life.

I hope my puppy isn't dying


----------



## JacksonBear (Aug 9, 2012)

any news back from the vet!? i hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck and I hope it is nothing serious. I think I would be waiting at the vet's door, pup in arms when they opened up.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Puking could mean he was giddy on top of the wobbling. Likely something to do with his inner ear... Hopefully treatable! Please do update us.. fingers and paws crossed for you


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm hoping its something as simple as an inner ear infection. Poor guy. I assume the puking is from being dizzy.

He does walk straight though, and runs fine. But as soon as he stands still he's all over the place.

The vet opens in 20 mins so I'll be heading there right away.

Wish me luck guys. He's so young, I don't want him to have some terrible disease!


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Good luck! I hope that you get some answers soon.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I was at the vet waiting when they opened. No other customers were there so he was seen right away by the vet tech. The Dr. isn't in until 9am.

The vet tech thinks it may be a liver shunt, she says it's common small dogs. They're keeping him all day in the hospital to do bloodwork and x-rays.

I hope it's something more simple than that. I dunno how much surgeries like that cost but I feel its probably gonna be expensive. 

I mentioned his left ear seemed to be bothering him so they're going to look into that too.

Please pray its something simple! I have to use our savings for this because I recently lost my job... but whatever it takes to make him better, I'll do it.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Prayers coming for you and your sweet boy!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Good grief I just looked up a liver shunt surgery and people were saying $2-$5,000.

There's no way we can afford that  

Oh God please just let it be some kind of ear infection or upset tummy!


----------



## dmist (May 18, 2012)

I am praying that he is ok and its something simple and he will be home real soon.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Prayers coming your way that it is something more simple. We've been there done that recently with the unexpected sky-high vet bills, and it's not fun, especially when piled on top of the worry for your furry friend.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sending prayers your way, I hope it is something simple and easy to fix!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Many prayers and hugs for you! I hope your little guy gets better soon.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Prayers going out to you.Don't let a prediagnosis get to you it very well just could be the ear.Please keep us posted!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope it is something simple! Good thoughts coming your way...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Will keep you updated.

He was crawling through some bushes yesterday, I'm hoping maybe he just ate something he shouldn't have.

This waiting game is horrible.


----------



## Cumberland Lucy (Feb 15, 2010)

I hope it's not a liver shunt. Are they going to do a bile acid test?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

They didn't mention that, just blood work and possible x-ray is all they said. Perhaps that includes a bile acid test?

The lil guy is gonna be 4 months old tomorrow... has barely had a life yet... 

Would a liver shunt really just show up like that? He was perfectly fine all day yesterdy than boom... something was wrong.


----------



## Cumberland Lucy (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes, a liver shunt would show up just like that. I just went through this for 3.5 years. What kind of dog is it?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He's a Jack Russel X Shih-Tzu.

The vet said it's common for small breed dogs to get them... I just read your thread... I'm so sorry for your loss... 

It doesn't seem like something they can just live with, but we definitely can't afford the surgery if that's indeed what he has.


----------



## Cumberland Lucy (Feb 15, 2010)

When Lucy had her issues with the shunt, it would come and go. I first noticed it when she was about 4 months old. She would be normal then all of a sudden she was wobbling around like she was drunk. She would be drooling and was in a daze. Then a few hours later she would be fine. I explained it to the vet several times and they didn't think much of it. When she was 10 months old she had a bad episode and I took her directly to the vet and then they finally did something. The bile acid test requires the dog not eating for 24 hours so they can do a pre test and then feed the dog and then do a post test. I should add one thing, the episodes Lucy had would happen a short time after she would eat.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Okay, they're not doing that test then. He ate dinner last night but puked it up overnight.

I didn't feed him this morning, he wouldn't even attempt to stand up so I took him right to the vet.

They're keeping him for the day. They said he's really dehydrated. 

I guess now I just wait and see what the tests say.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good luck, we are rooting for you!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The vet just called and said his bloodwork is normal and said that's some good news.

She's putting him on IVs to try and flush his system. She said she can't test for certain toxins and suggested I go outside and see if there's anything he would've gotten into.

There's a guy renting our barn who lives in a trailer at the back of our house and the Dr asked if maybe he got into some Marijuana. We dunno the guy or what he does back there so it could very well be.

She's going to call back in a few hours with an update on how he's doing. She says he's trying to get up and run around but he's still wobbly.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

OMG Im so sorry you are going thru this. How frightening. I would for sure go and see if you can see anything suspicious out back. Even common plants that are poisonous may cause symptoms like that. Hopefully it's something simpler and not the liver shunt thing. We're all waiting anxiously with you to find out what's wrong. :crossfing


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you...sending positive thoughts your way that whatever it is, that it's nothing serious.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Is there anyway he could have gotten into antifreeze?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He could've gotten into anything really. 

There's some random guy renting our barn and he lives in a trailer back there. He doesn't speak English well, he has like 50 chickens and 20 cats that keep re-producing.

Who's to say he isn't dumping his garbage out all over or God knows what.

He's getting kicked out Sept 1st, thank God. Not soon enough!!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Just seeing this thread now and sending positive thoughts your way. Hope your little guy is going to be ok!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope your little guy is OK and the answer to his problems is a simple one. Perhaps he should stay indoors until the barn guy has departed and you've had a chance to look around outside... Hope you get good news from the vet!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

When you mentioned chickens a light went off in my brain. When Mick was about 6 months old I took him to a chicken farm to get fresh eggs. He was running around the enclosed fence (chickens were back in their coop) and he ate some of their waste. Not a whole lot before I picked him up. That night he was vomiting and lethargic. Didn't want to play at all. Took him to the vet the next day and he was given an anti-nausea shot and anti-biotics for a bacterial infection. Vet did bloodwork and it was inconclusive. She and I just assumed it was the chicken crap.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending hopes that this resolves quickly for you and your pup.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the well wishes, everyone.

I've yet to hear back from the Doctor but I trust he is in good hands.

I can't wait for the guy to leave. There's 5 or 6 Roosters that never shut up, there's even a PEACOCK back there.

The guy is crazy. We tried putting a fence up to keep the dogs away but there's one spot where they can get through and that's where Pucci went yesterday.

Maybe I should ask our landlord to put a real fence up if he's going to be renting the barn out to crazy people!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Another update:

Dr Hooper says he's improving. He's no longer bobbing his head around but his front feet are still kind of sprawled out for balance. She said he's happily eating and is gaining energy back.

She wants to keep him on IV for another couple of hours. She said if he was getting worst during the day she'd be concerned but the fact that he is improving is a good sign.

She said if he reverts back to the head bobbing to bring him back in tomorrow.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd want an ultrasound done.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Laura, what would you ultrasound. I mean any particular area? Looking for?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope you can get some answers. I'm sorry for your worry.


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

Hope your puppy gets better soon and gets back to being a normally sound pup. Thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

No update yet?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He's home now and running around the house like his normal self. Attacking the other dogs. Chewing on toys.

Sure is a difference from the lifeless dog he was this morning!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

so did they say what they thought was wrong with him?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

They think he ate something he shouldn't have. 

His special instructions upon discharge: Stay outta the bushes young man!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny's Mom said:


> Laura, what would you ultrasound. I mean any particular area? Looking for?


Mainly to see if the liver is of normal size...


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

I'm glad he's ok!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Dogs with liver shunts generally get worse after eating....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I think they ruled out the liver shunt while he was there because they kept feeding him and he just kept getting better.

The vet tech was the one who said that's what it might be just from seeing him wobble around. 

Once the Dr. came in she went straight to work on him.

He's the normal happy, bouncy, responsive and playful puppy that he usually is this morning.

It was a big scare and I'll for sure watch him closer near the outskirts of our property.

Thanks for all the support everyone!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm glad to hear your little pup is back to normal! Such a relief for you!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm glad he is doing better!!


----------

